# Weird stump splitter



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a stump splitter for our 200, but it sure isn't like this one.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

that's interesting. I wonder how it performs in temperatures when the wood isn't frozen solid? The cone seems to be smooth. No threads.


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I would think the spinning just keeps the cone from becoming a press fit in the log.

Its the same principal as a wedge, just spinning so logs dont stick to it.

Looks like a nice tool to have!:thumbup:


----------



## green (May 9, 2007)

I think I've seen something like that before...if I remember correctly, there is a very fine pitched thread cut into the cone to help draw it into the wood. I think you can get auger and grinding attachments for it as well.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Old Gravely two wheel lawn tractors had a splitter attachment that worked just like this. I think it was a bit more dangerous to use though.:thumbsup:


----------

